# how you clean the screens



## ododin (Feb 13, 2015)

I am not a person that do a lot of reviews but I absolutely LOVE these mpj microfiber cleaning cloths I bought from Amazon.....they feel kinda stuff but when u wet them they are so soft and.they don't hold odor and they release stains exceptionally well....in fact, I sent my daughter a couple to try and she ended up with ordered more!


----------



## mjd_76_09 (Feb 17, 2015)

mpj microfiber cloth are good im using it to clean internal lcds when i replace ipad touch screen. but you only can use it for one time and if you wipe the screen twice with it its start to make the screen dirty again. dont tell anyone please i start using a good cotton shirt and the result is much better.
and the best cloth i ever used is the cleaning cloth that come with the new blackberry phones.
im a smart phones technician by the way.


----------



## alice1swan (Jun 16, 2015)

microfiber i agree


----------



## shrinkwatson (Jun 8, 2015)

Using a microfiber cloth


----------



## Pinkzebra (May 19, 2014)

It's so easy to take care of, it never seems to wear down, it's the only 'fake' fabric I actually like.


----------

